# Surf reel?



## mattfox (Jun 6, 2014)

I am about to buy my first surf spinning reel. I am putting it on a 11' rod rated for 2-6oz. I will probably put 30# braid on it. Should I put a 5000 or 6000 size reel? I was thinking about a Penn Battle III, but I am also open to suggestions.


----------



## jamesgrogers (Aug 14, 2011)

on a rod that size the penn that you mentioned would be a good choice in either the 5 or 6 thousand size (i would go 6). I use diawa bg's in the same sizes for surf fishing with bait and throw 12 ft rods. the only change would be to maybe try to find a rod rated for more weight better would be up to 8 or 10 ozs I have been fishing the Texas surf most of my life. The lightest weight I carry is 4 ozs but the majority of the time it takes 6-8 oz to hold.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

I have some spinning reels I'm willing to part with. 6000 battles on penn prevails. I throw 8oz weights. Honestly conventional casting reels are much better casting. 65lb braid with ~ 150 yards 30lb topshot. Been using squall II 25ns. I can show yah what I got if interested.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## psalty (May 31, 2004)

jamesgrogers said:


> on a rod that size the penn that you mentioned would be a good choice in either the 5 or 6 thousand size (i would go 6). I use diawa bg's in the same sizes for surf fishing with bait and throw 12 ft rods. the only change would be to maybe try to find a rod rated for more weight better would be up to 8 or 10 ozs I have been fishing the Texas surf most of my life. The lightest weight I carry is 4 ozs but the majority of the time it takes 6-8 oz to hold.


6000 for sure with suggested 40# Ande


----------



## mattfox (Jun 6, 2014)

I have fished Texas all my life but never done much beach fishing on Texas. We usually take a trip to Gulf Shores area every year and this is where I would be using this rod mostly. But with that being said I think we are going to do South Padre this summer instead.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Penn conflict 2 long cast 6000. Holds about 350 yards of 40pd braid, crazy Alberto to 10-15yards of a healthy leader line. Tie this to your pompano, Carolina or three way swivel rig!


----------

